
The Reality of Touring Revenue from Someone Who Has Done It for 32 Years - ranko
https://thetrichordist.com/2016/02/16/the-reality-of-touring-revenue-from-someone-who-has-done-it-for-32-years/
======
iokevins
Touring revenue, in this article, references artists/bands performing live
music. Probably obvious, to most, but my first thought was cycling-related,
ala Le Tour de France.

~~~
DougN7
My first thought was even further off - was wondering what sort of revenue
came from some sort of Turing system...

